# Filter in Betrieb nehmen



## duboise (10. März 2011)

hallo
wann nehmt ihr den filter wieder in betrieb?
danke


----------



## Olli.P (10. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Hi,

meiner läuft seit ein paar Wochen auf 50%


----------



## Nori (10. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Ich nehm meinen Ende des Monats in Betrieb.

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Meinen habe ich heute aus dem Teich geborgen und nehme ihn am Wochenende in Betrieb. Söll-Starterbakterien kaufe ich mir bei Hornbach.


----------



## Andi1104 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Ich werde meinen Filter auch dieses WE durch starten.


----------



## shanana (10. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

habe heute meinen bei 10 Grad Wassertemperatur angemacht.
Starterbakterien bringen meiner Meinung nach jetzt noch nichts, das das Wasser noch nicht nährstoffreich genug ist.


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Meiner läuft den kompletten Winter stark gedrosselt durch.
Es bleibt dennoch eine ordentliche Menge im Vorfilter hängen.
Das vermeidet Anlaufschweirigkeiten, da er schon aktiv ist. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Boxerfan (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Meiner wird Ende des Monats in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## Candira (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Ich hab noch Eis auf dem Teich, aber zum Wochenende sollen es 17 Grad werden. 
Gestern, als die Sonne schien, habe ich meine Goldfische sehen können. 
Ich glaub, die warten auch auf den Frühling 

Nun überlege ich, ob ich den Filter, trotzdem noch etwas Eis auf dem Teich ist, in Betrieb nehmen soll.  Was meint Ihr?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

heute nachmittag, am WE wird es bei uns 14 °C - ich messe mal die Wassertemp im Teich und entscheide mich dann wie hoch die Pumpe für die erste Zeit gehangen wird. 

Entsprechend der Wassertemperatur bringt der Zusatz von Starterbakterien - wenn er denn überhaupt was bringt  - erst etwas so bei 10 °C aufwärts.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Morgen,
da mein Filter ja durchgelaufen ist, muss ich nur die Pumpenleistung wieder erhöhen.
Ich werde aber heute den Pflanzenfilter reinigen, Pflanzen abschneiden und ihn dann langsam wieder in Betrieb nehmen.
Das Teichwasser hat noch keine 6° und darum werde ich im Teich noch nichts machen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

mein teich hat noch 4 cm teichschicht soll ich schon die styropor platten danach entfernen ??und kann ich schon den filter in betrieb nehmen ??


----------



## cpt.nemo (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Mein Filter läuft seit 4 Wochen schon wieder.
Der Teich wurde langsam aber sicher immer grüner, aber nach einer Woche war er wieder glasklar.


----------



## maritim (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

ich bin ein erklärter fein davon den filter über den winter abzuschalten.
darum läuft ein teil meiner filteranlage über den winter, mit einer durchflussmenge von 20 % weiter.
zur zeit fahre ich den filter tagsüber mit voller durchflussmenge  und in der nacht wird die durchflussmenge auf 30 % reduziert.
wer seinen filter über den winter laufen lässt, braucht im frühling seinen filter nicht einfahren und erspart sich eine menge unnötigen ärger.


----------



## koifischfan (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*



> wer seinen filter über den winter laufen lässt, braucht im frühling seinen filter nicht einfahren und erspart sich eine menge unnötigen ärger.


Was ist bei dir 'eine Menge Ärger'?

Bei einer Inbetriebnahme im Frühjahr kann gleich eine Filterwartung erledigt werden.


----------



## shanana (11. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*



maritim schrieb:


> ich bin ein erklärter fein davon den filter über den winter abzuschalten.
> darum läuft ein teil meiner filteranlage über den winter, mit einer durchflussmenge von 20 % weiter.
> zur zeit fahre ich den filter tagsüber mit voller durchflussmenge  und in der nacht wird die durchflussmenge auf 30 % reduziert.
> wer seinen filter über den winter laufen lässt, braucht im frühling seinen filter nicht einfahren und erspart sich eine menge unnötigen ärger.



heizt du deinen teich oder was machst du bei minusgraden ?
wie kann man denn die leistung drosseln ?


----------



## Maik (12. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Tja da bin ich ja wohl anders als alle andren hier !

Ich nehme meinen Filter erst  in Betrieb wenn wir auch Nachts eine standhafte Temperatur von 7-8 Grad haben !

Ich möchte das Wasser nicht zu sehr mischen da ja auch noch Nächte mit Frost kommen werden!

MFG  Maik


----------



## Ridge (12. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Hi,

ich hab' gestern neu gestartet, weil ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, den Filter bei Minusgraden mangels Wirkung zu betreiben.

Gruß Ridge


----------



## Spoony (12. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Ich werde noch einige Wochen warten, bis ich meinen Filter starte... Letztes Jahr habe ich ihn erst Mitte bis Ende April angemacht.


----------



## luci (12. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Hallo zusammen,



> Morgen,
> da mein Filter ja durchgelaufen ist, muss ich nur die Pumpenleistung wieder erhöhen.
> Ich werde aber heute den Pflanzenfilter reinigen, Pflanzen abschneiden und ihn dann langsam wieder in Betrieb nehmen.
> Das Teichwasser hat noch keine 6° und darum werde ich im Teich noch nichts machen.





> ich bin ein erklärter fein davon den filter über den winter abzuschalten.
> darum läuft ein teil meiner filteranlage über den winter, mit einer durchflussmenge von 20 % weiter.
> zur zeit fahre ich den filter tagsüber mit voller durchflussmenge und in der nacht wird die durchflussmenge auf 30 % reduziert.
> wer seinen filter über den winter laufen lässt, braucht im frühling seinen filter nicht einfahren und erspart sich eine menge unnötigen ärger.



könnte beides von mir stammen, 
diese variante ist besser als jedes jahr neu anzufahren mit irgend welchen hochgelobten starterkulturen die meiner meinung nach nur gut für den geldbeutel des herstellers/händlers sind. Mit einer schaufel voll erde erfüllt man selbigen zweck. Es wachsen eh nur die bakkies weiter für die die bedingungen optimal sind. Bei einen eingefahrenen system sind nur solche da und den vorsprung holt keine noch so gute kultur auf (ausnahme biofilmreaktor).



> Bei einer Inbetriebnahme im Frühjahr kann gleich eine Filterwartung erledigt werden



ich glaube das ist der ungünstigste zeitpunkt den wohl gibt, das ist wie als wenn man aus einen ofen die glut rausnimmt um ihn dann mühsam wieder anzubrennen. Wenn da nicht gerade faulschlamm drin ist würde ich das auf später, wenn er richtig läuft, verschieben. Damit vernichtest du deine starterbakkis, meine meinung kann richtig sein muss nicht. 



> wie kann man denn die leistung drosseln ?



Ich arbeite mit lufthebern, da geht es ganz einfach von winterbetrieb mit ca 25 watt wird auf 35 watt aufgedreht, das sind in förderleistung von 6-7m³/h auf rund 10-12m³/h. Ab den zeitpunkt wo gefüttert wird geht dann max. leistung mit 18-20m³/h bei 50 watt. Im winter umgekehrt.

Wasser ist mit 4-5 grad noch etwas kühl um die leistung zu erhöhen.

Gruß luci


----------



## koifischfan (12. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Bei welchen Temperaturen leben bzw. fangen an die Bakterien zu leben?


----------



## luci (12. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*



> Bei welchen Temperaturen leben bzw. fangen an die Bakterien zu leben?



Also vorhanden sind immer welche, gleich nun ob lebend oder in irgend einen dauerstadium. Jedes bakterium hat eine vorzugstemperatur wo es seine optimalen lebensbedingungen vorfindet. Das eine kommt mit temperaturen im eismeer klar, andere leben neben den schwarzen rauchern bei fast kochendem wasser und verballern als nahrung noch schwefelverbindungen.

 Das was uns interessiert ist wann sie im teich richtig arbeiten, aus erfahrung würde ich sagen nennenswerte abbauleistungen gehen so ab 12°C los ,ab 20°C bis so etwa 30°C ist das optimum, meine meinung kann richtig sein muss nicht. 

Gruß luci


----------



## seppl (13. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Hallo, haben gestern den Bachlauf in Betrieb genommen, Wasserthemperatur 7 Grad. Kompleter Filter wird
vielleicht in 1 - 2 Wochen in Betrieb genommen, wenn Wasser 10 Grad hat. Je nach Wetterlage, heute bewölkt
außen Themperatur 7,2 Grad. Vielleicht kommt ja noch Nachmittags die Sonne.

Grüße Marion


----------



## koifischfan (13. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Den Bachlauf bei höheren Luft- als Wassertemperaturen in Betrieb zu nehmen, ist immer gut.
Ich habe das etwas anders gelöst: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30597


----------



## ferryboxen (13. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

hallo

ich lasse meinen filter grundsätzlich das ganze jahr gedrosselt durchlaufen.

gruss lothar


----------



## fbr (13. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Hallo,
auch ich habe meine heute gestartet. Der eine volles Rohe und er Mamo im flüsterbetrieb 
Da mein PH Wert nach oben geschossen sind, habe ich einen großen WW gemacht und vorher den Boden abgesaugt damit ich diese "Dinger" nicht mehr sehe und der PH Wert so hoffe ich wieder nach unten geht. Mal sehen was morgen früh auf der Anzeige steht


----------



## Nordfriesen (17. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Also bei uns ist gerade mal seit 3 Tagen das Eis vom Teich ! 
Mir ist es ein Rätsel wie ein Filter bei - 10 Grad laufen soll . Wenn ich da an den SIFI denke :shock

Unser Teich ist aber von Hand "vorgereinigt" und sieht noch recht klar aus . Es musste etwas Wasser zugeführt werden . Der volle Besatz ist gut durch den Winter gekommen !
Ich denke der Filter wird aber erst im April gestartet .... es sei den die Wasserwerte verschlechtern sich oder die Temperaturen werden deutlich besser ( nachts noch um die 0 Grad ) . Dann wird doch eher früher gestartet . 

Ich habe mir zwar Starterbakterien gekauft würde aber gern wissen wie die "Mutterbodenfreunde" das machen . Also einfach eine Schaufel Mutterboden in den Filter ? 


Gruß und ein tolles Teichjahr


----------



## luci (17. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Hi nils,



> Also einfach eine Schaufel Mutterboden in den Filter ?



um gottes willen,solche experimente sollten nur an einen jungfräulichen teich vorgenommen werden. 

Zum anfahren nach der winterpause sind in einen intakten teich mehr als genug bakkis vorhanden. Dort sind in einen eimer mulm (schlamm oä ) mehr bakkis drin als du jemals in eine flasche oder tablette pressen kannst.
Langsames anfahren und die natur tut ihr übriges oder warum sollen geschwächte kulturen, die nicht an das teichmilieu angepasst sind, aus der konserve schneller anwachsen?

Gruß luci


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (19. März 2011)

*AW: Filter in Betrieb nehmen*

Hallo,
auch ich lasse meine Pumpe das ganze Jahr durchlaufen.( reduziert sich von selber)
Wenn die Fische dann wieder ein wenig munterer im Wasser unterwegs sind will ich den Skimmer wieder an die Pumpe anschließen. Aber solange sich die Fische noch ziemlich ruhig am Boden tummeln, will ich sie noch in ruhe lassen.

Schönes WE an alle.

Gruß Thomas


----------

